

Calculate Elastic MapReduce job costs and resource usage - edbyrne
https://blog.cloudvertical.com/2012/06/track-elastic-mapreduce-cost-usage/

======
johnjurgievitch
I always keep an eye on my EMR costs. Now finally someone can do it on me and
I can keep that eye somewhere else. What a relief!

------
tparso
Great way to keep an eye on EMR costs ...which can get pretty expensive!

